# Altima SE-R and Winter Tires



## NHxj4x4 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Considering an 06 SE-R and living in NH I'm trying to factor in the cost of winter tires. Now the guy at the dealership said that I CANNOT put 17's on the car due to the size of the rotors, which I don't know if I buy. Can anyone verify that 17's WILL NOT fit on an 06 SE-R. I was thinking that they would since the cost of 17" winter tires are less than half the cost of 18" winter tires, I would just get a set of steelies and 17's for the snow. Please help, looking to pull the trigger on this one soon.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The 06 SE-R has 12.6" vented on the front and 11.5" on the rear, as opposed to 11.7" on the front and 11.5" on the rear of a SE or SL. Just have to see what size rotors the 17's you're looking at can handle. Also the rotors on the front of the SE-R are a little thicker than the others. Good Luck...


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> The 06 SE-R has 12.6" vented on the front and 11.5" on the rear, as opposed to 11.7" on the front and 11.5" on the rear of a SE or SL. Just have to see what size rotors the 17's you're looking at can handle. Also the rotors on the front of the SE-R are a little thicker than the others. Good Luck...


Does that mean if i buy calipers for a SE-R, and place them on my SE would i have to buy new rotors? Meaning that the rotors on my SE will be too small for the SE-R calipers?

I cant thank you enough on the exhaust upgrade you helped me with. Well worth the money :thumbup:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Does that mean if i buy calipers for a SE-R, and place them on my SE would i have to buy new rotors? Meaning that the rotors on my SE will be too small for the SE-R calipers?
> 
> Not really sure, but that would be my thought unless there was somewhere for some adjustment. The 06 SE-R's are 1.10" thick and the non SE-R's are .94" thick. Check out http://www.nissanhelp.com/Models/2006/Altima SE-R/Specifications.htm That's where I got the sizes from. I've got a buddy that works in the parts dept at my local dealership, so I'll check with him to see if he knows anything that may be helpful.


----------



## NHxj4x4 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks, the sizes help. However none of the damn website that I saw for rims include the max rotor size. Does anyone happen to know the factory offset on the 06 SE-R's 18's? I have 17" on my Spec-V maybe I could just measure the inside of those and see how much room there is. Hell I wonder if they would just let me bring 2 of my rims in from the Spec-V and mount them on the Altima to see if there was clearance issue.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

17's will fit fine on the SE-R. The SE-R brakes are the same as the Maxima's with a SE-R logo on them. There shouldn't be a problem with spoke clearance and the caliper as long as you get the proper offset on the wheels.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> Does that mean if i buy calipers for a SE-R, and place them on my SE would i have to buy new rotors? Meaning that the rotors on my SE will be too small for the SE-R calipers?


Exactly, there would be absolutely no point to change to the SE-R calipers if it was the same size rotor. The SE-R front brakes are the same as the 04- Maxima's and are just a single piston caliper like the SE. The whole point of changing to the SE-R caliper is to accommodate a larger brake rotor; the larger the rotor the more efficiently the braking system can dissipate heat. If I were you I would invest in the Stillen 2-Piston big brake kit instead of the SE-R system, it comes with 13" slotted/drilled rotors, pads and ss lines for around the same price.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> 17's will fit fine on the SE-R. The SE-R brakes are the same as the Maxima's with a SE-R logo on them. There shouldn't be a problem with spoke clearance and the caliper as long as you get the proper offset on the wheels.


^^^ what he said, I bought a set of Volution Racing 17" VRD-10r wheels with a 40mm positive offset last season off ebay along with a set of Pirelli Snowsport 225/50R17 snow tires one season used off ebay, all told with install was around 650-700 IIRC. Not all 17" rims will fit, make sure to stay between 40-45mm positive offset and you should be OK. If you're concerned, search/post over on nissanclub.com forums for wheels that people have already installed and buy a set that you know works.


----------

